# Arreau's Masquerade. A new kid in town!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our young boy out of our Pearl (CH. Arreau's The Colour of My Love) and Winston (CH. Sovereign Sir Winston) is on his way! He got a Best of Winners on Friday for his first two points and Winners Dog on Sunday for another point! He loves his handler (Jennifer Carr Watson) and her crew. The boy's tail just never stops wagging. Very pleased with this boy and excited to see what his future holds!


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Woooooooooo!! Congrats!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! He's reminds me so much of his mama, except he is lighter in color!!! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

A big CONGRATULATIONS Sherri, beautiful boy.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations! He’s beautiful!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I love the drive in his motion photos.You deserve to be proud of Journey's grandson.What color is he?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Charmed said:


> I love the drive in his motion photos.You deserve to be proud of Journey's grandson.What color is he?


He is cream. So is his sister Parsnip who lives with me.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful boy- congratulations!


----------

